# For people that got the early AF like cramps then BFP!!!



## LoveChild

How many days kater did you get a BFP???

I had cramps ALL afternoon yesterday until about 9PM and then it got better. 
No IB. Also not normal for me to get cramps 5-6 days before AF is due.

Tested today and BFN!!!! :(


Please, tell me how it went for you. Many thanks!!


----------



## lollylou1

cant answer ur specific question but i was supposed to OV on friday last week but really thought i OV on the tuesday/wednesday before i have had bad af style cramps since monday on and off however they have gone today so prob nothing!
ill keep coming bk to see what people reply
Lou
xxx


----------



## Linny

I had AF like cramps from 5dpo the month i got my BFP! I tested positive 12dpo but that was first time I tested.

Good luck x x


----------



## we can't wait

I can't answer the question, just wanted to post that I am going through the same thing this month! Please post an update later in your cycle :) I'm excited that this could be the month!  :hugs: :dust:


----------



## RayeAnne

I had AF cramps like 4 days before it was due (very unusual for me!), and tested BFP the day AF was due with my son!!

But last cycle I had the same thing, and was VERY excited!! AF like cramps starting at 6-7DPO and lasted until AF actually arrived. So I got my hopes up.

So in my case, Ive had both. But i know its a good sign! 
Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Louppey

I got cramps from 1 dpo, started mild but they got worse and worse LOL!

I tested at 9 dpo, :bfn: ... then I tested again at 12 dpo and :bfp:

GL :dust:


----------



## LoveChild

I sure hope by tomorrow or after I get something :(
I'm 9dpo and the cramps also started very mild and got worse slowly with yesterday being the top pain. Today here and there, very light though.

I am not sure how CP is 'supposed' to be at this point and this month I didn't analize sooo much like other cycles.


----------



## Louppey

I have no idea about CP as I never checked mine.

Had loads of CM though, I was wet down there (TMI sorry) all the time. It was pretty grim LOL :haha:

To be honest, I totally thought I was out and AF was coming... but she didn't :D

Good luck LoveChild - I hope to see you over in 1st tri soon :D


----------



## mbara

I'm in the same boat! I always get cramp about 5 days before AF so I got really discourage but I'm holding on to what little hope I have left from reading some posts. They come and go and not as severe as they usually would be. Please, please please give us our BFPs!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Lovechild~ I had cramping during my whole 2ww thought I was out at 12dpo when I got a BFN also BFN at 13dpo and BAM 14dpo got the faintest line with 2mu, held urine to retest for 5.5hours and got a nice line. Hope this helps a bit Good luck hun!


----------



## notquitesure

I started cramping at 8dpo (more like a constant twinge in one spot) then quiet on 9dpo apart from the odd stabbing shooting pain, yesterday (10dpo) I had really bad AF cramps and orange/pink cm, today I have hardly any cramps and no spotting... still getting either BFN or v, v, v light lines after 10 minutes uuuuurrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhh I HATE WAITING !!!

GL for your BFP hunny xxx


----------



## LoveChild

Thanks sammy, really gives me a bit of hope. Maybe it'll show later for me too? :)

Notquitesure: sounds like ur doing good!! Very promising! 

I didn't have any IB or different CM :(
So I don't know...


----------



## Pippin

Goodness all this sounds just like what I'm experiencing eeek wish I had some tests, waiting for mine in the post.


----------



## appu

I had cramps from 5dpo...I almost thought my AF is coming earlier...but the cramps were little different from AF cramps....dull achy at times and sharp pain for 30 min or so sometimes..
but I got a faint positive today....


----------



## LoveChild

I had mild cramps from about 3dpo til heavier ones yesterday - 8dpo. Today, nothing really, little twinges here and there. 
But last night it was just like AF's type but not sooo strong. I kept even bending over a bit w/ warm hands over, etc.

I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## maaybe2010

I didn't get cramps until AF was due O:)

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ive had cramps and weird vibrating sensations and a tugging feeling today along with a odd pain by my hip bone . Hopefully this is a good sign for all of us:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulchick

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ive had cramps and weird vibrating sensations and a tugging feeling today along with a odd pain by my hip bone . Hopefully this is a good sign for all of us:thumbup:

I am 9dpo and have had mild cramps but stange enough I have those same vibrating sensations and a pain in my left hip bone which I never had before...weird..hope this means something!! 

FX ladies.:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i dont think ive had the hop bone pain but i think ive had all the others besides mild cramping that started at 2 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## NickiNackyNoo

I've got the hip bone pain too! 11dpo, cramping for a few days. Two nights ago it was really bad. I don't usually get them until af arrives. 

BFN today, but trying to remain positive as people tell me it's still early. FF reckons I'm due next Wednesday. 

Other possible symptoms, feel like I need to pee a lot, really thirsty, veins on hands & arms seem more noticable, purple nipples (not aerolas, just nipples!), really emotional, lower back ache on each side just below waist, boobs sore at times.

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## we can't wait

I'm really hoping everyone pulls through with a BFP. I've not had any IB or CM changes though. :/ I'm really hopeful this cycle. Keeping you all in my positive thoughts <3


----------



## stepmama1125

ive been cramping a few days now. af was due the first and still not here, swore shed be here the past few mornings but nothig yet. tested bfn yesterday, gunna wait a few more days and see what happens. :) fxd for us all!!


----------



## LoveChild

good luck stepmama.

I got a BFN this morning...so frustrated. arrrrgh


----------



## robo123

I did a test about an hour ago definate BFN.......Arghhh I feel like I am out although I am only 10DPO and have another 4-5 days til AF is due to appear! I am having AF like pains but have since 2-3 DPO. Good luck Hope we get our BFP's soon. xx


----------



## we can't wait

robo123 said:


> I did a test about an hour ago definate BFN.......Arghhh I feel like I am out although I am only 10DPO and have another 4-5 days til AF is due to appear! I am having AF like pains but have since 2-3 DPO. Good luck Hope we get our BFP's soon. xx

:flower: don't lose hope! it's not over until :af: shows up! You could still pull through with a :bfp: 

I hope this is our month, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## robo123

I will try be positive! I have to be all you ladies on here are amazing! xx


----------



## ArticBaby

Im not testing yet...going to at least wait 5 days:dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

ArticBaby said:


> Im not testing yet...going to at least wait 5 days:dohh:

:flower: good luck. i hope you find your :bfp: !! 

xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

wish I had good news but I got AF like cramps from 11DPO and AG finally came at 16DPO. Silly witch played games with me this cycle. Hope it's good news for you hun.


----------



## we can't wait

truly_blessed said:


> wish I had good news but I got AF like cramps from 11DPO and AG finally came at 16DPO. Silly witch played games with me this cycle. Hope it's good news for you hun.


sorry to hear that, hun. :hugs: i hope you have better luck on this next cycle. :thumbup: hope you get your :bfp: !

xxx


----------



## CAustin

Got a ? for you ladies! So, I had the implanon removed late June, and periods have been all wacky and whatnot, so im not EXACTLY sure when I ovulate. But, according to an ovulation calculator with my last period, im supposed to ovulate on the 7th. Hubby and I have been BD'ing alot this month, just to be on the safe side. I have been having some very bad headaches lately, and very crampy too, especially these past 2 days. Its hard to tell if they might be PG symptoms, but like i said, not sure when I ovulate. What do yall think?


----------



## Pippin

Just to let you know I got my :bfp: today and I had early cramps (and every other symptom under the sun :rofl:)


----------



## robo123

Pippin how many DPO are you?
Congrats on your BFP yay!!!!! xxx


----------



## robo123

What were your symptoms? xx


----------



## hopefulchick

Congrats on the :bfp:!! How many dpo are you and what did you test with?


----------

